# bad molt :(



## nickyp0 (Jan 16, 2006)

my female creo just molted into adult and it looks like she had a bad molt one of her arms has the old skin on it and it looks like she can't use it her wings are rinkled what can i do to help her. I know i mite have to hand feed her. any help ?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 16, 2006)

i've not had an adult mantis yet but if it looks like the skin might stay there and could stop the mantis using it's arm for good - you could try what i did with my giant spiney stick insect afterr it's bad molt.

i sprayed the leg and waited a bit for the skin to soften. then i gently tugged it every so often from different directions, and after a while it just kinda tore off and it's leg was okay. though i dont know this works with mantids and other people will probably have better solutions.


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 16, 2006)

nope her arm is of no use to her i just tried to put water on it and she ran and hit the twesers. i am not sure if i showld amputat her arm or what.


----------



## nympho (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi there. Do you remember if your mantis had sustained any damage to that leg before moulting? My mantis had a bad moult like yours a few weeks ago and it got me thinking that this may have been caused by damage or lost parts of the limb stopping the skin coming off properly when it moults next. On both front legs of mine, I noticed it had somehow lost the last segments of the leg (with the clinging hooks on) that is normally folded back out of the way.

Injury may be more of a problem in captivity than the wild state due to harsh materials like wire mesh which could cause damage to legs and future shedding problems.

Just a thought.


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 16, 2006)

nope she was fine last night. but the thing is she is an adult now. she is doing better now i am giving her water by droper and hand feeding her( crix on a stick lol ).


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 16, 2006)

as you can see by the pic her arm does not work  (


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2006)

Personally if the arm just hangs there I think i would have to take a sharp pair of scissors and snip it off.


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks rick that seems to help her out alot she can walk now.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2006)

Did you amputate the arm? If so I am wondering where you cut it. Usually it will bleed a bit. Feed her well so that she can heal. Understand that it will not grow back but she should be able to catch her food fine.


----------



## Rib (Jan 16, 2006)

its not all bad. At least any males have a bit more of a chance now. Sorry ot hear about the bad molt, though compared to how things could have turned out its not too bad. Hope she heals well


----------



## nickyp0 (Jan 17, 2006)

i have cut it up to the first joint. she did bleed alittle bit but it has stoped and she is doing fine now  i will see if she can eat on her own.


----------

